# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Zelfonderzoek naar mijn vermoeidheid en.. verklaringen gevonden, wow!!

## MB6

Eigenlijk als twintiger was ik al sneller vermoeid dan andere. Nee, niet als kind en ook niet als puber. Maar als twintiger in de stapperiode werd ik al moe voor het uitgaansleven begon. Ik stond daar als een zombie tussen de gezellige mensen en werd dan ook best chagrijnig. De volgende dag was ik gebroken.

Ik ontmoette mijn man en het uitgaansleven hield gelukkig op. Ik sliep om 9 uur savonds maar wanneer het later werd moest ik weer een dag bijkomen.

Nadat ik kinderen had gekregen was het helemaal erg. Je moest snachts je bed uit en overdags ging ik dan vaak slapen om schade in te halen. Ook het statten met vriendinnen viel altijd tegen ik KON dan niet meer.

Ik ben een paarkeer naar de dokter geweest, mankeerde niets. Vaak ging vermoeidheid ook gepaard met pijnlijke spieren en gewrichten. 
Ik ben erachter dat ik heel erg veel met mijn eigen hoofd doe, met mijn denken. Angst, depressie en structuur is daar een groot onderdeel van. Maar ook.voeding, de juiste voeding tot je nemen.
De laatste keer kreeg ik een diëtiste die mij doormeette met een één of ander apparaat en ik bleek te veel verzuring te hebben. Na brood te vervangen hebben door speltbrood en niet te veel koolhydraten ging ik me een stuk beter voelen. Ik heb toen ook mijn lichaam en darmen gereinigd met pure Aloe Vera 3 maanden lang en dat was echt het toppunt. Dat werkte zo effectief, hierdoor ben ik ook van mijn medicijnen afgekomen (antidepressiva) met nog wat andere bestandsmiddelen op natuurlijke basis. Maar door de effectiviteit ben ik ook structuur gaan creëren wat me heel goed doet. Nooit meer overdag een dutje doen en ik heb gewoon heel veel energie!
In de twintigertijd was het ook heel veel denken. Problemen oplossen, angsten en later was het waarschijnlijk een gewenning een cirkel waar ik niet meer uit kwamen nu..ik BEN eruit en gun iedereen hetzelfde !!! 23 jaar moe geweest en depressief gevoeld, en nuIK LEEF!!!
Het is nu mijn passie geworden om andere daarbij te ondersteunen. Ik heb er mijn werk van gemaakt en weet nu dat de eerdere jaren toch nog ergens goed voor zijn geweest. Ik heb nu 2 en een half jaar trainingen en studies gevolgd en hoop nog 40 jaar te leven en in die 40 jaar andere met hun energie de juiste richting in te krijgen. Want.je gaat denken dat het bij je hoort maar.niemand wordt moe geboren, alles heeft een oorzaak.
Heel veel sterkte allemaal !!

Marianne [email protected]

----------

